# Taxidermist in Fargo area



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Looking for a Taxidermist in the FM area to mount a 18lb. pike. Just looking for some feedback to see who's good out there.

thanks


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

Bill Kitzman does a great job on fish. :beer:


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Bill Kitzman does a great job on fish!

I wouldn't take a fish anywhere else. I am not saying other people do a poor job, just think Bill's fish are the best in the area.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

thanks


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I caught one like that a few years back...I debated on having him mounted, but I'm waiting for 20lb's and I'm going to go with a replica.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

holmsvc said:


> Bill Kitzman does a great job on fish!
> 
> I wouldn't take a fish anywhere else. I am not saying other people do a poor job, just think Bill's fish are the best in the area.


 :beer: 
He does most of my deer also!


----------

